# Helnaes Fünen



## angler1996 (14. August 2017)

so langsam rückt der Urlaub heran und ich denke , da sind doch einige unterwegs, die was zu aktuellen Fängen sagen können|wavey:also nicht faul sein, sondern schreiben

Danke euch schon mal
Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*

nu keiner da? glaub ich nicht


----------



## 1963krabbe (15. August 2017)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*

Moin  Moin ; wir fahren da öfters mit dem Boot zum Angeln hin. Plattfisch geht dort mit verschiedenen Vorfächern ganz gut. Natürlich hat man dort Strömung ( Kleiner Belt ). Ich habe schön öfters gehört das es auch auf andere Fischarten ( Meerforelle) dort gut klappen kann. Auch vom Ufer.
Mit Naturködern ( Wattwurm) bist Du jedenfalls für Plattfisch an der richtigen Stelle. Viel Glück,


----------



## angler1996 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*

ah, danke Dir!


----------



## Weißtanne (17. August 2017)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*

Hallo angler 1996
Ich war gestern gestern  noch mit dem Boot raus.Viele untermaßige Dorsche,ein paar gute Dorsche und viele Wittlinge auch ein paar in guten Größen.Die Platten wollten nicht so wirklich beissen.Vielleicht War das Wetter auch zu gut mit fast keiner Drift.Gefischt habe ich zwischen Südspitze und Bojden Fähranleger.

Vom Ufer aus beissen die Flunder und in den Abend hinein kleine Dorsche.Mefo ist an den von mir ausprobieren Stellen bisher zäh.in 10 Tagen erst eine die aber 48 cm.ich versuche es heute Mittag wieder bei Hochwasser.


----------



## angler1996 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*

na dann mal Perti und Danke|wavey:
 weitermachen und berichten:m


----------



## Weißtanne (17. August 2017)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*

Bei Hochwasser eben 2  schöne Mefos verdaddelt und es sind in den Helnäs Bucht noch Hornhechte.


----------



## angler1996 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*

ärgerlich, wie sieh'ts eigentlich mit Makrelen aus?

 gibst für die Wasserstände ne I-Net seite?

 Danke und Gruß A.


----------



## Weißtanne (18. August 2017)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*

Makrelen gibt es aber musst du erst mal finden.Um Helnaes vom Ufer aus eher aussichtslos.
Wasserstand findest du beim dmi.dk
Dann Hav anklicken,linke Spalt kommt unter MALINGER  TIDEVAND wenn die Seite geöffnet ist hast du eine Karte auf der du FAA antippst (Faaborg) und da erscheint der tagesaktuelle  Wasserstand als Graf.Kannst jedoch Datum ändern und auch als Tabelle anzeigen lassen.Hoffentlich kommst du mit dem Roman klar.


----------



## angler1996 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*

Danke!


----------



## angler1996 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*

liegt Helnaes jetzt auf dem "Trockenen"#c


----------



## Weißtanne (28. August 2017)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*

???????????


----------



## angler1996 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*

na wenn es da trocken ist gibt's keine Fische#h folglich gibt's kaum was zu schreiben


----------



## Weißtanne (29. August 2017)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*

Dann kauf dir ne Kiste Bier dann wird es schon nass

und die Fische wollen dann auch


----------



## angler1996 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*

bin ja nun paar Tage wieder zu Hause
mal ein kurzer Eindruck von einer Woche.
Helnaes ist wunderschön, man findet immer ne Ecke zum Angeln, ob zum Fangen ist ne andere Frage.
Meerforellenangler waren allgegenwärtig - mit Material im Einsatz. Autos in Tourangröße bis auf die Vordersitze komplett zu mit Regalen und darin befindlichen Boxen voll mit Material. Nur zu Gesicht hab ich wede bei mir noch bei den mit wesentlich mehr Material ne Mefo. Die Strände sehen aber diesbezüglich recht vielversprechend aus!
Die Bedingungen zum Brandungsangeln waren in der Woche nicht optimal.
Dorsche gab es 2 aus der Brandung, leider untermaßig, was nicht überraschend war.
Platte _ ja auch nur echt klein. Ein Abend, der recht vielversprechend begann, endete abrupt als 2 Schweinswale ca. 20 bis 30 m vom Ufer aus Futter suchten und schlagartig alle Bisse danach vorbei waren. Naja Schweinswale auf die Distanz sind schon beeindruckend.

Gut soweit 
Hier für alle die Anfahrt:


----------



## angler1996 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*

hier noch was , was man so findet:m





naja unbefugter Verkehr in Boote verboten, 
das dänische Fremden- Verkehrs- Amt läßt grüßen|wavey:

Ach ja, nehmt Euch schon auf der Anreise Würmer etc in Middelfarth  mit, auf der Halbinsel wird es schwierig.
Schön war es , absolut ruhig - 

Das ist nur mein positiver Eindruck, mehr nicht

Gruß A.


----------



## 1963krabbe (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*

Danke für den schönen Bericht. Wir sind öfters mit dem Boot vor Helnaes...auf Schollen oder auch manchmal auf Makrele und Dorsch. Du bist aber auf jeden Fall zu einer Zeit dort gewesen als es wegen dem akuten Sauerstoffmangel fast nichts zu fangen gab. In den letzten 6 Wochen war es wirklich fast unmöglich etwas zu fangen. Wenn es mal einen Hornhecht gab waren wir schon froh.Aber der Sturm wird den Sauerstoffgehalt  verbessern und dann sehen wir mal. Auif jeden Fall scheinen die August und Septembermonate in den letzten zwei Jahren auf jeden Fall immer wegen der Sauerstoffzehrung die katastrophalsten Angelmonate zu sein. Die Nährstoffeinträge aus der Landwirtschaft und die 5.000 Tonnen Dünger von dem Brand haben da Ihre Finger im Spiel.
Bericht über die aktuelle Situation siehe hier : 
https://www.nordschleswiger.dk/de/daenemark/sturm-sorgte-fuer-sauerstoff-ostsee


----------



## Double2004 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*

So schlecht scheint es aktuell um den Sauerstoff nicht zu stehen. Konnte in der Apenader und der Genner Bucht einige Meerforellen fangen in den letzten Tagen. Und der Uferbereich ist voll mit Futtergetier...


----------



## angler1996 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*

na schön und Glückwunsch, sind ja auch in den letzten 2 Wochen die Stürme durch und dürften doch für etwas Wirbel gesorgt haben.

Wobei mich für die Sauerstoffarmut ne Qelle interessieren würde


----------



## angler1996 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*

doppelt


----------



## Weißtanne (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*

Noch 3 Wochen dann bin ich wieder vor Ort.Ruhiger als im August kann es nicht werden.


----------



## Windfinder (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*

Moin in die Runde,
hat jemand ein Tipp für günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten? 
Ich überlege nach Ostern für ca 3 Nächte auf die Insel zu fahren.


----------



## rippi (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*

Das günstigste wäre, wenn du dein Auto irgendwo abstellst und dann mit Rute, kleinen Rucksack und Schlafsack unterwegs bist. Zu Ostern sollte es dann aber schon ein sehr guter Schlafsack sein.


----------



## Stulle (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*

Vieleicht gibt es shelter Plätze in der Nähe?

Sonst ein Campingplatz.


----------



## LAC (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Helnaes Fünen*



Windfinder schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde,
> hat jemand ein Tipp für günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten?
> Ich überlege nach Ostern für ca 3 Nächte auf die Insel zu fahren.



Hallo Windfinger,
auf dem Campingplatz sind kleine Hütten die Du mieten kannst - ich habe dort mal geschlafen,  liegt aber schon Jahre zurück. War dort zwei Wochen und habe ökologisch wichtige Gebiete - durch Kunst-Installationen  - sichtbar gemacht.
Vor 4 Monaten war war ich nochmal dort - hat sich kaum was verändert,  ist ein gutes Gebiet zum Angeln und auch zum Surfen.
Gruß


----------



## Windfinder (12. März 2019)

Moin wiedermal in die Runde,
da uns letztes Jahr (mitte März) der Winter kalt erwischt hat, fiel die Meerforellenangelei ins Wasser bzw. aufs Eis. Dieses Jahr möchte ich wieder angreifen. Diesmal anfang April. Das Haus ist am Helnaes Strand ist gebucht. Nun muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen.
Wer kann und mag Tipps und Tricks für das Meerforellenangeln rund um Helnaes verraten? An welchen Hotspots hab ihr schon gefangen? Welche Köder waren im Einsatz?
Die bekannten Angelführer habe ich durchwällst. Aber eure Erfahrungen, wären interessant.
Also haut in die Tasten! Ein Bericht würde folgen und meine Erfahrungen möchte ich dann auch weiter geben.


----------



## Windfinder (27. März 2019)

Ist jemand, oder war grad jemand auf Fünen und kann über Meerforellenfänge berichten?


----------



## rippi (27. März 2019)

Wird gut gefangen gerade, viele bis 60 cm.


----------



## Double2004 (27. März 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Wird gut gefangen gerade, viele bis 60 cm.



Schön zu hören. Aber die Bedingungen sind ja auch wirklich top im Moment!


----------



## Windfinder (27. März 2019)

Hoffentlich in zwei Wochen auch noch!


----------



## Rheinangler (28. März 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Wird gut gefangen gerade, viele bis 60 cm.


Kannst Du was dazu sagen, ob auch wieder der eine oder andere Dorsch als Beifang mal hängen bleibt?


----------



## rippi (31. März 2019)

Nein dazu passen die Strände in den meisten Fällen einfach nicht, man kann aber gezielt darauf angeln zum Beispiel von den Molen in Nyborg. Auch bekommt man immer mal kleine Dorsche im Hafen von Odense. Durch den warmen Sommer letztes Jahr blieben die Fänge aber aus.


----------

